# Thera-band colors



## valleyshifter

Can only find three colors of thera-band in my area. GREEN, BLUE, RED. Any suggestions on what would be good for shooters. Heard that the Gold is the best. If I could find it I would get some. I have Green and Blue thera-tube here I bought the other day. Want to make shooters to hunt rabbits with when I get good enough shot. Cheers Dan.


----------



## Hrawk

Maybe these charts can help you decide


----------



## fishjunkie

i haave not seen gold tube only bands but i like to get my stuff from ebay


----------



## valleyshifter

TKS guys!


----------



## bikermikearchery

Here a different perspective
I make the toues 8" from frame to pouch.
*Red * about 15 lbs at 28" draw
*Green * " 18 lbs at 28"
*blue*  " 21 lbs at 28"
*black *  " 25 lbs at 28"


----------



## fishjunkie

bikermikearchery do you sell you sling shots?


----------



## valleyshifter

Thanks bikermike! that is helpfull. Will have to measure my draw, if i can find my darn tapemeasure. lol


----------



## valleyshifter

What color tube would be good for hunting rabbits?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

valleyshifter said:


> What color tube would be good for hunting rabbits?


Green with .44 lead should do the trick. In my tests, this combo averaged 150 fps for 5.8 lb/ft energy.


----------



## chicagopsych

fishjunkie said:


> bikermikearchery do you sell you sling shots?


Yes Mike sells his slingshots. Great guy to deal with. Just tell him what you want frame and bands and he'll make you one.


----------



## pgandy

Here's a site for ordering Theraband. I don't know how importing fees run in your country. They burn me a new one here. The site also lists the difference thicknesses of the bands.
http://www.amazon.co...18513092&sr=8-3

PS search the site as they offer other quantities such as: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0065VNQFE/ref=pd_sim_hpc2


----------



## Charles

I live in Victoria, B.C. I have ordered Theraband gold through Amazon, and it came through just fine. You might have to pay sales tax, but there is no duty on it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## catasling

Is theraband gold considered the standard for a slingshot?

Eric


----------



## Henry the Hermit

catasling said:


> Is theraband gold considered the standard for a slingshot?
> 
> Eric


There is no such thing as a "standard" for slingshots, one of the reasons most of us love them so much. TBGold is one of the most popular, though, and is highly versatile.


----------



## Northerner

catasling said:


> Is theraband gold considered the standard for a slingshot?
> 
> Eric


TBG is likely so popular because it's often available at retail stores that sell exercise equipment and/or physio rehab products. It's sold by the foot so small lengths are not too expensive. The TBG is the thickest of their exercise bands but I'm guessing a .040" or .050" TB would also be popular for slingshots, if it were available. The Hygenic company makes the TBG as well as the non-tinted latex that Tex sells. The untinted latex is also available in thicker sizes.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## catasling

Thankyou both,I appreciate the answers


----------



## Alex Jacob

Gold is the thickest so bands can be a manageable width. It's the least efficient of the Therabands, though, as internal friction increases with thickness (which is why cube rubber is the slowest). Joerg Sprave has done lots of tests with the various thicknesses and as far as I recall he recommended black or blue as being a good compromise. It seems the efficiency advantage becomes less pronounced at the thinner end of the spectrum and you have to manage huge widths of bands.


----------



## pgandy

I’ve seen Theaband Gold listed at .025” thick. I just measured a band supplied by A+ and from a sheet I’ve been working with and got .029” and .030”, if that is a concern with anybody. I also measured Green and Silver and got .009” and .022” respectively. That is reasonably close to the advertised as .010” and .022”.


----------



## PandaMan

Triple TB blue would be more than sufficient using lead. I think....
Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## krajacic

Hello!
I want to make a slingshot .... and I've just been to the store and bought a 1m Green Tube (pic)









Is this Rubber Band good for sllingshot?


----------



## JasonP

hard to tell krajacic, not a brand im familar with. if you have other rubber then use it to compare the draw weight, although that warning lable about 200% elongation is fairly standard it may be a good idea to safely test it well past this a few times since you are likely to be shooting it at over 400% and would hate to have a unexpected failure.

but realy the only way to know is band up a set and have some fun


----------



## Bolensgoldrush

What bands or tubes should I use? I would rather buy them in a store,

but if I have to, I will buy them on Ebay or Amazon. But what colour?

They sell ready made tubes with a pouch and everything at my local

hardware store, but I would rather customize them to size.

Should I buy bands or tubes?

BG


----------



## pgandy

Bolensgoldrush said:


> Should I buy bands or tubes?
> 
> BG


You are asking for a specific answer to a general question. Sort of like should I buy a Ford or Chevrolet? You will find opinionated followers of both flats and tubes. Somebody will come up with a better answer but I find that I can get more power from flats, not much but more. I definitely get longer life out of tubes. Each can be adjusted to give more power or longer life within each type. I've been experimenting and think that I found the practice tube for me, a single loop of 1745. I retired the first set after 1465 shots. It was still working but had lost about 1 fpe across the board and I wanted more zip again. I have over 1000 shots on the replacement and it's going strong. It gives me 10 fpe with my 34" draw, plenty good enough for general work. I can reconfigure the bands and get 14 fpe with several sets but life goes down to 350-400 shots. I can break 15 fpe with either TBG or THB flats but I estimate life is in the neighbourhood of 200-225 shots. Those were done before I started keeping record of band life. I suggest that you play around until you find what is best for you.

PS I think those 350-400 shots with the tubes can be upped with a new tie method that I am working on. It looks promising but needs more testing..


----------



## Bolensgoldrush

pgandy said:


> Bolensgoldrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I buy bands or tubes?
> 
> BG
> 
> 
> 
> You are asking for a specific answer to a general question. Sort of like should I buy a Ford or Chevrolet? You will find opinionated followers of both flats and tubes. Somebody will come up with a better answer but I find that I can get more power from flats, not much but more. I definitely get longer life out of tubes. Each can be adjusted to give more power or longer life within each type. I've been experimenting and think that I found the practice tube for me, a single loop of 1745. I retired the first set after 1465 shots. It was still working but had lost about 1 fpe across the board and I wanted more zip again. I have over 1000 shots on the replacement and it's going strong. It gives me 10 fpe with my 34" draw, plenty good enough for general work. I can reconfigure the bands and get 14 fpe with several sets but life goes down to 350-400 shots. I can break 15 fpe with either TBG or THB flats but I estimate life is in the neighbourhood of 200-225 shots. Those were done before I started keeping record of band life. I suggest that you play around until you find what is best for you.
> 
> PS I think those 350-400 shots with the tubes can be upped with a new tie method that I am working on. It looks promising but needs more testing..
Click to expand...

Thank you, but for the time being, I am using chain bands. They are easy

to make and cheap. I made a slingshot and bought one. The one I made will have chains but the

store bought one is tubes.

BG


----------

